
Ask HN: How comfortable are you participating in the “Google Experiment”? - andrerm
Google once was David against Microsoft&#x27;s Goliath. Not anymore.<p>Now Google is just another Goliath with its own objectives: to know everything about you, by every possible means, before anyone else. And the excuse is &quot;to help you get things done&quot; but the reasons are all the old ones: profit, market share etc.<p>How comfortable are you with that?
======
thedevindevops
Do you think there will ever be a David that becomes anything other than a
Goliath once at scale?

